# Video with drone and Canon EOS 1DC



## fredericsiffert (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi,

In this video, we watch one impressive movie. A shooting with nice perspective and height .

We make also the making off. Links here : http://fredericsiffert.blogspot.ch/2013/04/une-video-interessante-faite-laide-de.html.

FS


----------



## samthefish (Apr 28, 2013)

Quite impressive! Love the closeup of the truck.


----------

